

Chinese cyberattack hits Canada's National Research Council - WestCoastJustin
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/chinese-cyberattack-hits-canada-s-national-research-council-1.2721241

======
voltagex_
Unfortunately this article is _very_ light on details. Anyone got a better
source?

~~~
userbinator
Agreed. "managed to hack into"... and then do what?

 _The attacks were traced back to servers in China._

That doesn't necessarily mean that was the _origin_ , however.

